
Nginx's Igor Sysoev Allegedly Arrested in Russia - avdicius
https://habr.com/en/post/479968/
======
wruza
If you do $670,000,000 deal in this country, you have no choice but leaving in
advance. That may be hard for foreigners to understand, but the entire case is
done to extract as much money as possible out of it. Very naive of the guys,
hope they can go through it as easy as it can be.

------
Sadkov
Welcome to Russia! Your free one-way ticket to Gulag is right here :D

